# A program is trying to access e-mail address information stored in Outlook 2010.



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

Running Windows 7 Ultimate; 64 bit.
Outlook 2010 64 bit.

A program is trying to access e-mail address information stored in Outlook 2010. If this is unexpected, click Deny and verify your antivirus is up-to-date.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Have our Security team take a look: NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

Corday said:


> Have our Security team take a look: NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry, I don't understand what you are trying to say to me, or are you trying to sell me something? 
I should also have mentioned that I have Norton 360 version 5 running. That should take care of malware, shouldn't it?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I recommended our free analysis. We're staffed by volunteers and are only here to help users. Nothing to sell.


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

Corday said:


> I recommended our free analysis. We're staffed by volunteers and are only here to help users. Nothing to sell.


How do I avail myself of your analysis?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In my post #2 I had given the address. Here it is again:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
Just hit the highlighted part anywhere.


----------

